# Emulsion lifts - Caribbean



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2007)

Near the end of the process of making a lift, the polaroid is in my electric frying pan and the emulsion is now ready to be removed from the base and transfered to the artsy paper.  This is the moment I love.  All the work comes down to this.  The highlights are so thin that the emulsion stretches like crazy, creating all this extra emulsion.  What to do with it?  I take a fine brush and push the emulsion around until Im happy with it.  But, you have to work fairly quickly.  Usually the music is affecting the decisions.  Appropriate to the image, these were done to latin jazz. 


Its late February. I'm sick of winter and would rather be in the caribbean.  So, I thought Id share these for anyone who is also sick of winter, and wants to be somewhere where all you really have to wear is your ... camera.  



1.








2.


----------



## terri (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Beautiful scenes, beautiful lifts.  You have a great touch.

Ah, that Polaroid blue is showing itself off here....Jazz, do you use 669 or 59? I know it's the same emulsion, just curious what size you work with. I started off feeling very clumsy (well...I'm generally clumsy, anyway) with the 4x5 format, but now work with it exclusively.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2007)

Terri - Thanks so much.  I use 59 and 809.  

Sometimes I think rgb was invented for polaroid blues!


----------



## terri (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz said:


> Terri - Thanks so much. I use 59 and 809.
> 
> Sometimes I think rgb was invented for polaroid blues!


 

If you have anymore of this series, I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2007)

Im standing there, knee deep in the clear blue caribbean water, not doing anything, just standing there thinking how different it looked than the subway.  This fish swims right up and pauses in front of me (click), and then swims away. It was swimming sideways, I just pointed the camera straight down.  The things you see that make you go ... huh.


----------



## terri (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you kidding? Crazy story!! Guess that was the best angle for the fish to get a look up at the strange creature wandering about.  

Another beautiful blue lift! :thumbup: This reminds me of an older lift I have of a fish, I should find that thing. You're making me want to get back into doing these, Jazz!! All I have are my older ones to show. :blushing:


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2007)

> Guess that was the best angle for the fish to get a look up at the strange creature wandering about.


 (In my best Homer voice)  Hey, waaaait a minute.  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Thanks again.     Hey, I'll tell you what.  Let's make a deal.  I'll do new ones if you will.  And we'll post in the spring, say, by May 1.  I have a project in mind,  and wouldn't you know it, last night when I got home, there was a roll of slide film in a bag hanging on my doorknob.  My neighbor went to an exhibit at Aperture where they were giveaways.  Now what am I gonna do with slide film?  Polaroids.

So are you still all set up for transfers/lifts?

When you say older ones, do you mean you previously posted here?


----------



## terri (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of them I've posted here, the fish I was thinking of....no, but he is an older one. 

Oh, I'm all set up to do them (Daylab) but I haven't shot any slide film in months. (That's a lesson as to what can happen if you a) start doing bromoils and b) use your MF exclusively for B&W film, while thinking about bromoils.  

I'll have to scrounge around and see what I have. I usually keep some Provia on hand.....been a while since I poked around in the back of the fridge. Who knows what's back there? 

But sure.....! I'm game for May. Sitting here thinking about it, I don't think I've done any serious work since the color infrared (now those made some seriously freaky transfers) over a year ago. For a P-freak, that's unheard of!

I think I'll start a new thread and show you some of the more recent ones (but saying *recent* is a stretch!). Some will be re-posts, but meh! From way back. :razz:


----------



## Jazz (Feb 26, 2007)

I understand about thinking in b&w for the bromoils.

Now I do see the EIR transfers on your site.  Looks like another dimension, very surreal.  How did you get a rollercoaster behind the french lady?



> I think I'll start a new thread and show you some of the more recent ones


 :greenpbl: :thumbup: :greenpbl:


Watchout in that frigidaire, stuff can grow in there. :mrgreen:

It's a deal then.  By May 1.


----------



## terri (Feb 26, 2007)

> It's a deal then. By May 1.


Sir yes SIR!! :salute:

It's actually nice to have a reason to drag my brain away from the brommies. It's taken over - and I ain't got that much to spread around, see?  

Yes, some of what I posted up there might still be around here or on my site....honestly I have tossed so much out there I've forgotten. That's bad. 

Isn't that EIR a hoot?? Well, I knew I was going to a surreal place, so where better to shoot off some surreal film? The roller coaster shots were taken in Vegas, bay-bay.  'Nuff said, right? Nothing has to pretend to be remotely real out there. Talk about matching your film to your surroundings!


----------

